# Commsec ASX CFDs



## jono1887 (21 October 2009)

Has anyone opened an ASX CFD account with Comsec. I tried to do it today and apparently you need an annual income of 50k or assets of at least 100k?

Looks like i'll have to look for another broker


----------



## Kez180 (21 October 2009)

Or some assets...


----------



## jono1887 (21 October 2009)

Kez180 said:


> Or some assets...




I wrote that.. 50k p.a. income OR 100k assets. Is this true?

Do all other brokers have the same or similar requirements?


----------



## jono1887 (21 October 2009)

I called them up today, and apparently you only need $30k p.a. income now. Do they even have a set value that is required or does it fluctuate with the market


----------



## skc (21 October 2009)

jono1887 said:


> I called them up today, and apparently you only need $30k p.a. income now. Do they even have a set value that is required or does it fluctuate with the market




It's for your own good. Definitely should be trading CFDs with Comsec if income is less than $50K. Each trade will cost you 0.1% of your annual income in commission alone! And that's before tax.


----------



## jono1887 (28 October 2009)

skc said:


> It's for your own good. Definitely should be trading CFDs with Comsec if income is less than $50K. Each trade will cost you 0.1% of your annual income in commission alone! And that's before tax.




Brokerage is already costing me that much anyway, how would it be any different? Its $25 each way for trades 10-25k. Using CFDs, 25k trade is $27.5 its not that much more expensive, and its cheaper to trade FX and indexes..


----------



## skc (28 October 2009)

jono1887 said:


> Brokerage is already costing me that much anyway, how would it be any different? Its $25 each way for trades 10-25k. Using CFDs, 25k trade is $27.5 its not that much more expensive, and its cheaper to trade FX and indexes..




Why pay $27.5 commission to trade ASX CFD that has really low liquidity, when any number of CFD providers let you trade between $6 to $12?

There is nothing that can be traded on Comsec ASX CFD that you cannot trade with another DMA CFD provider, except their ASX200 product (which is crap due to wide spread and low liquidity, might as well trade STW).


----------



## jono1887 (31 October 2009)

skc said:


> Why pay $27.5 commission to trade ASX CFD that has really low liquidity, when any number of CFD providers let you trade between $6 to $12?
> 
> There is nothing that can be traded on Comsec ASX CFD that you cannot trade with another DMA CFD provider, except their ASX200 product (which is crap due to wide spread and low liquidity, might as well trade STW).




well what would you recommend?


----------



## skc (31 October 2009)

jono1887 said:


> well what would you recommend?




IG most economical for small number of trades. Free platform, data, charts and research for just 6 trades per month (I think). $6 commission.

MFGlobal if you need full market depth and trade more frequently. Platform and data becomes free after 12 (or may be more) trades. You probably need some other charting program as the webIress charts are not that useful. Slightly cheaper interest more more expensive commission ($10 unless negotiated).

CMC if you like market maker spreads, ugly platform and bad customer service.

Comsec ASX CFD if you like yellow-coloured platform, are related to Ralph Norris and likes low liquidity.


----------



## tjpj1919 (1 November 2009)

skc said:


> IG most economical for small number of trades. Free platform, data, charts and research for just 6 trades per month (I think). $6 commission.




only 4 trades mate.

tjpj


----------

